# Camera in Checked Baggage?!?!?



## RalphP13

Normally when I travel, my camera and lenses go in a pelican case and are taken as a carry-on.​ 
I was just wondering does anyone pack their camera and lenses in their checked baggage? After all, if you think about it, I'm sure these items did not see perfect treatment on their journey in trucks and planes from the factory to our front door.​ 
I'm taking a trip next month and only plan on bringing my camera and maybe two lenses. It would be nice to have one less thing to worry about as a carry-on. I was considering putting the camera and lenses into a camera bag surrounded by clothes in my checked bag.​ 
I was wondering if anybody has any thoughts on the issue.​ 

Thanks, Ralph
​


----------



## Trever1t

Negative. Too many chances to loose or break. Travel in-country or abroad? I carried all my equipment in 2 backpacks overseas, never left my line of sight


----------



## GeorgieGirl

Never in a million years. I'd write that in caps for emphasis but that's rude. Never, just plain old Never. Not with a camera, not with an iPod, a computer, an iPad or a diamond ring. Nope not ever, Never.


----------



## altitude604

I always take mine on-board with me.

Although I used to work the Ramp so I've got a rather pessimistic insight into how baggage gets handled. lol

But I've packed glass valuables in my checked baggage done the way you describe and they always arrive intact. So you should be alright. Just make sure it's not too close to the edge of your suitcase. All it takes is your bag to fall off the baggage cart onto the ramp to smack it nicely.


----------



## usayit

Tripod... Yes...

Camera or lenses ... hell no.


----------



## flightless_beaker

I've never travelled by plane with my camera but I can also agree with everyone else. No. I just imagine how poorly suitcases are treated. Plus, I like the piece of mind knowing my equipment I worked hard to buy is safe and next to me. Anything that happens at that point is my own fault.


----------



## RalphP13

You guys are pretty much expressing many of the feelings and concerns I had as well. 

I figured I would throw it out there to see if somebody would respond with "Yes, I've been traveling that way for the last 10 years without a problem".

You never know unless you ask.

I guess my problem is I love my electronic gadgets and my carry-on keeps getting larger and heavier. 


Thanks, Ralph


----------



## DSpandel

No way! Last trip I took my bags look like they got dropped out of the plane, I wouldnt trust leaving my gear in my checked bags.


----------



## el_shorty

I never check in electronics, and not because of how they handle the luggage but because my equipment might get lost or stolen.


----------



## KmH

GeorgieGirl said:


> Never in a million years. I'd write that in caps for emphasis but that's rude. Never, just plain old Never. Not with a camera, not with an iPod, a computer, an iPad or a diamond ring. Nope not ever, Never.


You're right it would be tantamount to shouting, but you can always use bold, italics, and underline:


*Never in a million years*. *Never, just plain old Never. Not with a camera, not with an iPod, a computer, an iPad or a diamond ring. Nope not ever, Never.*


----------



## icassell

In addition to the issues with breakage, the airlines have lost my baggage more than once.  Additionally, most baggage pickup areas are not secure so someone could walk with your bag (this DOES happen).  Even though he might not know there is a camera in there, he could get lucky.  The airlines have VERY limited liability for lost/stolen/damaged baggage.  I would never consider checking my camera until/unless this changes. You would think, with the new outrageous fees for checked baggage, that these limitations would change, but I've heard nothing to that effect.


----------



## Infidel

You can always ship things to your destination with a carrier like UPS or FedEx, insurance and everything. Will cost less than baggage fees in all likelihood. It's not unheard of for travelers to do that with extra luggage. Most good hotels know the deal. Ship it in advance, and it'll be in your room when you arrive (if it's a good hotel).


----------



## ann

IF something happens to your camera with the check in luggage their insurance will not cover the loss, including it getting stolen.

Then of course there are all the other reasons, given above.


----------



## Studio7Four

RalphP13 said:


> I guess my problem is I love my electronic gadgets and my carry-on keeps getting larger and heavier.
> 
> 
> Thanks, Ralph



There's another advantage to keeping your electronics with you in your carry-on(s)...no weight limit.  Since most airlines are charging significantly for overweight checked bags (and some just flat out don't let the bag go), I suck it up and carry the heavy stuff by hand.

(And for the record, add me to the list of those - weight considerations aside - who are cautious/paranoid enough not to check cameras or electronics.  Too much chance for accidental damage or pilfering.)


----------



## altitude604

Studio7Four said:


> There's another advantage to keeping your electronics with you in your carry-on(s)...*no weight limit.*  Since most airlines are charging significantly for overweight checked bags (and some just flat out don't let the bag go), I suck it up and carry the heavy stuff by hand.



There actually is weight limits for carry-on baggage. For example, with Air Canada you are allowed one Carry-on Item and one "Personal Item". Both are allowed a maximum of 22lb.

Everything in Aviation is weight limited. Nothing is unlimited in that regard.


----------



## Studio7Four

altitude604 said:


> Everything in Aviation is weight limited. Nothing is unlimited in that regard.



(Mental note - to both of us - try to stay away from absolutes.)  You're right, I shouldn't have stated that there are _no _weight limits on carryons...I'm sure there are airlines like the one you referenced which have them.  I've even flown on smaller airlines which weigh each passenger to get an even distribution of weight.  However, I just flew JetBlue which has no weight limit on their carryons (just confirmed by checking their website).  Size restrictions, yes, so they probably budget an assumed weight based on the maximum volume (and simply reap the weight benefits for those under that assumed weight).

Either way, the spirit of my original comment holds true - I've found it's fairly easy to butt up against the weight limit for checked bags but less likely to get there with the much smaller carryon or personal item.


----------



## altitude604

Studio7Four said:


> altitude604 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everything in Aviation is weight limited. Nothing is unlimited in that regard.
> 
> 
> 
> However, I just flew JetBlue which has no weight limit on their carryons (just confirmed by checking their website).  Size restrictions, yes, so they probably budget an assumed weight based on the maximum volume (and simply reap the weight benefits for those under that assumed weight).
> 
> Either way, the spirit of my original comment holds true - I've found it's fairly easy to butt up against the weight limit for checked bags but less likely to get there with the much smaller carryon or personal item.
Click to expand...

Precisely! 

I've managed to get my record bag (easily hits 60-80lb) onboard as a carry-on a number of times. Trick is not to have blood vessels bulging in your head as you hand your ticket over to the Gate Agent. lol


----------



## CCericola

I worked for a company that sent their photographers all over the country. When I flew (1-2 times a month) I checked only the strobes, tripod, light stands, etc... in a rolling studio bag ( about the size of a large rolling suitcase). The cameras and lenses and laptop were my carry ons


----------



## John Mc

There is ways you can check your gear into the hold,its something specialised but,and costs alot. It's basically like checking on Musical instruments or weapons(such as hunters) it's doable,but if its 2 lenses and a Camera,its not worth the extra cost and hassel.


----------



## table1349

Big Brown to the Hotel I am registered at YES.  

Commercial Passenger Airline. Are You FREAKING CRAZY. O.M.F.G. NO!!!  :shock:


----------



## RalphP13

With only one broken suitcase handle, I was wondering if I was getting overly paranoid about the treatment of my stuff at the airport. ...*appparently not.*

Thank you for all the responses, and thank you for refreshing my lack of faith in the airlines.:gah:

I'll just continue to carry it on; along with my laptop, extra laptop battery, Kindel, noise canceling headphones, smart phone, GPS, charging cords, and extra batteries when indicated.:lmao::lmao:



Thanks, Ralph


----------



## Infidel

Related thread: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/beyond-basics/224916-air-security-questions.html


----------



## donalson

altitude604 said:


> Precisely!
> 
> I've managed to get my record bag (easily hits 60-80lb) onboard as a carry-on a number of times. Trick is not to have blood vessels bulging in your head as you hand your ticket over to the Gate Agent. lol



impressive ...

when traveling in Europe most of the airlines had limits on carry on (10kg typically) but rarely ever checked (one girl in our group who looked like she was struggling with a bulging bag had hers weighed)... the only one that was serious about it was ryan air (horrid experiance but thats another story)... but I recall another that specifically said they had no weight limit for carry on but you had to be able to get it in the overhead bin without assistance...


----------



## Infidel

RalphP13 said:


> ...I'll just continue to carry it on; along with my laptop, extra laptop battery, Kindel, noise canceling headphones, smart phone, GPS, charging cords, and extra batteries when indicated...



That's a lot of stuff. If it's a car GPS, consider renting one for $13/day at your destination, or get a smart phone with GPS built in. If you don't need the laptop for real work, you could ditch it and the Kindle for an iPad. Consider IEMs (in-ear monitors) instead of noise-canceling headphones...~32 dB attenuation of ambient noise, audiophoole sound quality. Just some quick ideas...you can travel much lighter if it's a priority.


----------



## kezsaj

If you want Jose to be the owner of your new camera, check it in.


----------



## Restomage

*DO NOT DO IT! The ONE time I did it I got all of my equipment stolen.*


----------

